

The New Wizard of the West - An interview with Tesla (from May 1899) - zecg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/forgottenfutures/tesla/tesla.htm

======
johnohara
Genius and leadership expresses itself in many ways.

I imagine a young 20 yr old Albert Einstein reading this article and asking
himself "what else can this electromagnetics do?"

------
TweedHeads
"The Miracle Factory"

Great name for a movie honoring Tesla.

Well, "Tesla" has more punch, I guess.

